# Hello from our zoo!



## Crazy5 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello! My name is Kelly. My husband James and I are slaves to 4 cats and a rabbit. Our cats are all girls, Nala is the oldest (4) Cali and Summer are twins and they are 3, MoneyPenny is the baby at 10 months. Hercules is our bunny and he's about 9 months old. The zoo is beyond spoiled, we adore animals. I'm excited to meet everyone! I'm going to post some pictures in the gallery section.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome Kelly. You will learn to find out which of us have very different personalitys. Heh, well welcome


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Kelly!! Make sure to post some pics of your kitties in Say Meow so we can check them out. :wink:


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 13, 2006)

*pictures*









MoneyPenny is in the basket, she wants to pounce on Hercules. And the Half kitty belongs to Cali. 









Black cat is Nala, MoneyPenny is the other one. If I had caught Nala's face you could see she's not happy sharing with Penny. 








Princess Summer








Cali








James holding Nala with Hercules in his condo.








Cali 








MoneyPenny and Summer


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, sweet cats


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kelly. Your cats and bunny are so cute :wink:


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome Kelly. Your kitties are very cute. I love the name Moneypenny.

I also like Hercules.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you're cats are adorable!  I especially like Princess Summer sleeping w/ her blanket! :lol:


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Summer is such a ham she sleeps under the covers, while pushing at me for more space! She loves being covered up. Someone, i'm not saying who but someone might have made Summer her own blanket.


----------

